# Are there still Wed. Night meet ups?



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Im back in town for good and would love to see some old friends and meet some new ones.

tight lines


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

No, the Wednesday Night event went away.
1st - Hampton changed management and went away with free oyster night.
We moved to the Shaka Bar, at the fish cleaning station at the P-Beach marina.
The owner let us use the barbeques pit, and everyone brought food.
Then that stopped when some attendees got too much work to get there early enough.
So that ended.
We do have a Facebook Group for the Wednesday Nighters.
Every once in a while we will meet up at the Oar House.
But nothing on a regular basis.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

When was the last time you attended?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> When was the last time you attended?


10 yrs lol just moved back


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Would love to see everyone again. Like we did back 10 yrs ago. Sam’s seafood and oar house.
Miss those days.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I’ve got some bad news about Sams Seafood…


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

DLo said:


> I’ve got some bad news about Sams Seafood…


Would be nice if there was some kind of thing like that going on still. A lot of you Men I would love to meet!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

DLo said:


> I’ve got some bad news about Sams Seafood…


Yeah, looks like they are serving a different group of nuts now.  





__





Home - J.W. Renfroe Pecan Co.


Fresh & Delicious Our New Pecan Crop is here! Our new pecan crop is here and they are fresh and delicious. They are great for baking, gift giving and make a healthy snack! Shop Now Certified Fresh 100% Guarantee Quality Products Only the Best Natural Raw Pecans This is where our history started...




renfroepecan.com


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I noticed Sams was no more.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to round everyone up every Wed. night for years!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I can start up a new "Wed. night meet up"


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> I can start up a new "Wed. night meet up"


This is a great idea!
Jack's old avatar can pole dance for us!!
...........Wait..We may need a bridge piling instead of a pole🤣


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

LITECATCH said:


> I can start up a new "Wed. night meet up"


Let's do it. 
I think it is about time to do so.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i really enjoyed those get-to-gathers at the tiki hut beside the hampton. tom was the first person i met and then claydoh took me to the irish pub and got me drunk.  that was way back in 2010.
jack


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jack2 said:


> i really enjoyed those get-to-gathers at the tiki hut beside the hampton. tom was the first person i met and then claydoh took me to the irish pub and got me drunk.  that was way back in 2010. jack


Gilligan's Tiki Hut, we sure passed a great time there for 8 years of FREE OYSTERS.
Hurricane Sally beat it up so much, they tore it down, there is no more.
Now the plans are to demo the Hampton and the Mini Golf place next door and build a new and bigger hotel.

But yes, Jack, I remember meeting you there first.
GREAT MEMORIES!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

This sounds like a good idea. I’d like to put some faces to the names, except Joey 😂. JK dude


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i really enjoyed those get-to-gathers at the tiki hut beside the hampton. tom was the first person i met and then claydoh took me to the irish pub and got me drunk.  that was way back in 2010.
> jack


Nah, I met ya' in '85


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> This is a great idea!
> Jack's old avatar can pole dance for us!!
> ...........Wait..We may need a bridge piling instead of a pole🤣


make sure your volume is on 🤣


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo, get in line with kanaka. LMAO
jack


----------

